# Who has stock? SMOK Guardian 40W E-Pipe



## Nailedit77 (25/1/17)

Length: 55.6mm
Height: 46.6mm
Weight: 77g
Diameter: 38mm
Power range: 1-40W
Output voltage: 0.7V-9V
Resistance range:
Temperature range: 200-600℉ or 100-315℃
Temperature control (Ni/Ti/SS)
Internal 1000mAh battery
Preheat/ramp


----------



## Morne75 (12/8/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Length: 55.6mm
> Height: 46.6mm
> Weight: 77g
> Diameter: 38mm
> ...


Do you have any available?


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/8/17)

Morne75 said:


> Do you have any available?


Nah sorry bud, maybe ask in the "who had stock" thread


----------



## Silver (13/8/17)

Morne75 said:


> Do you have any available?



Have moved this thread for you to the Who has Stock subforum @Morne75 
Hopefully, the vendors will be able to help you out or point you in the right direction.


----------

